# Belma



## Fat Bastard (25/6/13)

> *Origin:* USA. Yakima Valley of Washington State
> *Aroma/Flavor:* Orange, melon, strawberry, with some grapefruit and tropical fruit notes
> *Alpha Acid:* 9.8% – 12.1%
> *Typical Usage:* Dual Purpose
> *Beer Styles:* It seemed like many homebrewers who tested them out brewed IPAs with them and were happy with the results but the variety seemed too mild for the style.


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I to insert hop description at top of the page. Original post below.

I know there's been a few threads about these doing the rounds, but is there any conclusive opinion about the use of these? There's no published cohumulone levels as yet so I'd like to hear any opinions as to the use of these as a late/aroma hop.

I'm planning on a SMASH brew with 3.5g/L as a dry hop based on Ross' NS Summer Ale.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## Yob (25/6/13)

Been meaning to mate.. along with Calypso... and Meridian... and Caliente.. and El Dorado.. and...

well sorry, nothing really to add except a whole other metric imperial bucketload of seemingly (by write ups) fantastic new age hops to play with.

There was a guy in the blogs who had a play with Belma, I dont think he's updated though to say how it turned out.

Looks like you will have to take one for the team FB.. my next one is def. Calypso or El Dorado :icon_cheers:


----------



## stakka82 (25/6/13)

What happened to you old display pic fat bastard? It amused me!


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

So many women hops so little time.


----------



## Fat Bastard (27/6/13)

No takers? Looks like I'll be going in cold! One way or another I'll find out what they're like!



stakka82 said:


> What happened to you old display pic fat bastard? It amused me!


I borrowed it from another guy on another forum where it amused me too. Thought I'd try it out for a while, but it felt too much like wearing someone else's pants.


----------



## Fat Bastard (22/7/13)

Quick update, I kegged the Belma Summer Ale on Saturday and have had a cheeky taste tonight. Hop flavour hasn't come through fully yet, but I'm getting a definite Melon aroma and taste. Seems quite delicate and subtle. Will update further once it's been in the keg a few weeks.


----------



## Fat Bastard (2/8/13)

Another update. Definitely getting melon. But maybe not the often quoted honeydew. More like watermelon rind, and a kind of unripe strawberry thing going on too. It's a fairly unique flavour & aroma, with a little spicy-ness. It's all quite delicate and I'm not sure it will play well with other hops. I think it'll work well in a Saison but I won't be doing it in another Maris Otter summer ale SMASH.


----------



## Pickaxe (17/9/13)

mmmm, from what I'm reading, maybe a Motueka & Belma Saison in summer, or light Aussie pale ale?
I've got a beautiful single hopped Aussie pale ale using motueka, but it needs more complexity, without crushing the gentleness and subtlety of Motueka. Sounds like Belma could be an option. I've been looking into belma as I want to branch out and try new hops. One bloke in US who made a single hopped IPA says strawberry all the way.


----------



## untestedvirtue (24/1/15)

A friend at a local brewery brewed a single hop pale with Belma. Big on the strawberry flavor but not much aroma. One thing to watch out for is its bitterness. HARSH. Don't overdo it or you'll have a bitter bomb on your hands. I'd like it as a summer pale, but take out the bittering additions. Make your first hop addition at 20-30. And be careful.

I like the idea of using it in a saison, too.


----------



## Bridges (4/8/15)

Interesting short read about the origins of belma here.


----------

